# The M.D. Pit Crew



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it just Me or do these guys seem like thier from the island of misfit toys.







Discuss


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)

Im lost, md? elaborate


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^^ M.D. in this case stands for Muscular Development, a print magazine and also an Internet forum.

lol 

There should be a bus tour of their facility. It could be interesting to visit en masse. Some interesting characters to be sure, and it seems like many of them have chosen _to grace us with their presence._ 

I'm registered there and on a number of other boards. It's funny, interesting, or surprising to see familiar names and avatars show up elsewhere. Like a favorite player wearing a different team uniform without notice.

Definitely laughing at your comparison, Red.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 20, 2011)

i've been here since 09', and i have never seen anything goes with this much traffic just saying...

difference here is that everyone doesn't like to upset the herd. The only good back and forth shit talking is guys that really don't like each other. Maybe due to the whole rep power thing/# of posts= respect.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Bunch of nb whores, mostly gay with no tan. Imo


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i've been here since 09', and i have never seen anything goes with this much traffic just saying...
> 
> difference here is that everyone doesn't like to upset the herd. The only good back and forth shit talking is guys that really don't like each other. Maybe due to the whole rep power thing/# of posts= respect.



Tongue my sack


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i've been here since 09', and i have never seen anything goes with this much traffic just saying...
> 
> difference here is that everyone doesn't like to upset the herd. The only good back and forth shit talking is guys that really don't like each other. Maybe due to the whole rep power thing/# of posts= respect.




too many random post and bullshit tho. ANything goes means you can discuss topics without holding back your true ideas and opinions. People are fucking ignorant and think it means they can abuse the forums all together just to piss people off. I almost rather stay in open chat


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Tongue my sack



present it...


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Bunch of nb whores, mostly gay with no tan. Imo



im a ginger, i cant help i cant tan douche


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

ceazur said:


> im a ginger, i cant help i cant tan douche



Your not from MD Opie fuck! Post wife tits or gtfo!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> present it...



Jk its small and full of atrophied nuts


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Jk its small and full of atrophied nuts



nothing wrong with that, mine just returned to normal size. I'm not all that happy about it.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 20, 2011)

ceazur said:


> too many random post and bullshit tho. ANything goes means you can discuss topics without holding back your true ideas and opinions. People are fucking ignorant and think it means they can abuse the forums all together just to piss people off. I almost rather stay in open chat




*Anything Goes *WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


I see it as a place to fuck with people in good fun and possibly hook up for gay sex.


Captn' my deck needs a good swabbing, any help?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i've been here since 09', and i have never seen anything goes with this much traffic just saying...
> 
> *difference here is that everyone doesn't like to upset the herd.* The only good back and forth shit talking is guys that really don't like each other. *Maybe due to the whole rep power thing/# of posts= respect.*



Not sure I agree with that assessment. 

MD doesn't have reps while Rx does. Doubt it's a factor as much as just the different mix of personalities. Every board seems to have its cliques, but it doesn't seem so obvious or negative here. 



ceazur said:


> too many random post and bullshit tho. *ANything goes means you can discuss topics without holding back your true ideas and opinions.* People are fucking ignorant and *think it means they can abuse the forums all together just to piss people off.* I almost rather stay in open chat



There's the thing! Some believe Anything Goes or a _pit_-like subforum means a place where you can speak freely while others simply use it as an excuse to be miserable bastards.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> nothing wrong with that, mine just returned to normal size. I'm not all that happy about it.



Im cruising i could care less about my ball size lol! Wifey is happy so meh less hcg = more gear!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i've been here since 09', and i have never seen anything goes with this much traffic just saying...difference here is that everyone doesn't like to upset the herd. The only good back and forth shit talking is guys that really don't like each other. Maybe due to the whole rep power thing/# of posts= respect.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

The OP is extremely weird.


Just sayin...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm 50 Y/O 

I got tired of sitting on my Balls all the time so I started gears!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> The OP is extremely weird.
> 
> 
> Just sayin...



Any you're extremely gay.


Just sayin


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I'm 50 Y/O
> 
> I got tired of sitting on my Balls all the time so I started gears!



no better reason right there...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

ceazur said:


> too many random post and bullshit tho. ANything goes means you can discuss topics without holding back your true ideas and opinions. People are fucking ignorant and think it means they can abuse the forums all together just to piss people off. I almost rather stay in open chat




This. 

It seems like _every fucking thread_ turns into a pissing contest filled with lame insults and gay innuendos. If that's the purpose of the thread, so be it, but there's got to be some sort of line drawn or it gets stale fast. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a well-timed, _witty_, shit-talking session, but most of it is hardly that. I've been back on here for maybe a week now and it's already  .


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I'm 50 Y/O
> 
> I got tired of sitting on my Balls all the time so I started gears!




I got to get me some of that shit.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Any you're extremely gay.
> 
> 
> Just sayin


 


> Gentleman _*fucks only the finest ladies.*_


 
There, I enlarged it for your old, fading vision.

Let's hope you can comprehend better now.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> There, I enlarged it for your old, fading vision.
> 
> Let's hope you can comprehend better now.



Yeah, Hanna and her 5 sisters


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> *
> I see it as a place to fuck with people in good fun and possibly hook up for gay sex.
> *


*

I think the truth has been spoken.*


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think the truth has been spoken.



Finally bigmoe gets a green light to solicit his goods!!


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Finally bigmoe gets a green light to solicit his goods!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah, Hanna and her 5 sisters


 
No Hanna, but once dated an Anna. 

So, close enough.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Bunch of nb whores, mostly gay with no tan. Imo



Just when I thought we were gonna fuck....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2011)

who all is the The M.D. Pit Crew?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

Prince said:


> who all is the The M.D. Pit Crew?



These are the toys of which I speak, 

Aries1
noheawaiian
Bluecountry
bigbenj
killerofsaints
killermonkey

Possibles
Gentialwart  (I mean Gentleman)
captn' stabbin


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> These are the toys of which I speak,
> 
> Aries1
> noheawaiian
> ...



I think by now Aries1 is 50/50 cause he trolls around here daily the nb hag


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I think by now Aries1 is 50/50 cause he trolls around here daily the nb hag



Yeah but hes only here to get into Curts pants. (secret crush)


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> This.
> 
> It seems like _every fucking thread_ turns into a pissing contest filled with _*lame insults and gay innuendos*_. If that's the purpose of the thread, so be it, but there's got to be some sort of line drawn or it gets stale fast. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a well-timed, _witty_, shit-talking session, but most of it is hardly that. I've been back on here for maybe a week now and it's already  .


To be fair, most of that comes IM members.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> These are the toys of which I speak,
> 
> Aries1
> noheawaiian
> ...


Damn right I'm on top, grandpa. Know your place...



D-Latsky said:


> I think by now Aries1 is 50/50 cause he trolls around here daily the nb hag


My pancakes are waiting, Canadian.



REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah but hes only here to get into Curts pants. (secret crush)


Paw Paw seems jealous^^^


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

I got something for your pancakes!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Which is why I spoke to you. Syrup boy...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

He He you funny Faries1


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Which is why I spoke to you. Syrup boy...



Its not syrup. Its blood from the fat lip id give you
I heard pancakes were the preffered breakfast of nb's


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Its not syrup. Its blood from the fat lip id give you
> I heard pancakes were the preffered breakfast of nb's


Your maple syrup is nothing to be ashamed of, Lat-less. I'm gonna need you to drain a few more trees, bud. There's a time limit on your payment...sooooo, chop chop, muthafucker!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2011)

All the oldtimers from the MD pit are trolling experts, me included...

I cut my trolling teeth at MD


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> All the oldtimers from the MD pit are trolling experts, me included...
> 
> I cut my trolling teeth at MD


 
Whatever that pathetic site is, should have kept all its trash there.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> All the oldtimers from the MD pit are trolling experts, me included...
> 
> I cut my trolling teeth at MD



Aries1 cut his tongue opening a bottle of booty lube for Nohe to use on his gaping poop shoot.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Whatever that pathetic site is, should have kept all its trash there.



 Wish we could add sound effects. Every time you post id make a fart sound


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Aries1 cut his tongue opening a bottle of booty lube for Nohe to use on his gaping poop shoot.


You're a Derek Anthony gimmick aren't ya?



D-Latsky said:


> Wish we could add sound effects. Every time you post id make a fart sound


lol


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Aries1 cut his tongue opening a bottle of booty lube for Nohe to use on his gaping poop shoot.


 
The word is _S-H-U-T-E ......._ fuck what an illiterate baboon!



D-Latsky said:


> Wish we could add sound effects. Every time you post id make a fart sound


 
Here is your sound effect, resembling that which occupies your noggin.






YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're a Derek Anthony gimmick aren't ya?
> 
> lol



Not sure who that is. I bet he could kick gentlefairies ass.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Not sure who that is. I bet he could kick gentlefairies ass.


 

Gotta love those cricket voices in your head huh?


ROFL @ YOU.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Gotta love those cricket voices in your head huh?
> 
> 
> ROFL @ YOU.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Not sure who that is. I bet he could kick gentlefairies ass.


If he did would you get my syrup?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> If he did would you get my syrup?



Sure it comes out of the faucets here anyway. No big deal bro.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

Aries1  is gay


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Aries1  is gay



Sort of stating the obvious no?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, Sorry


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2011)

The M.D. crowd is a bunch of washed up pussies.


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>


 

That mole on the left of his eyebrow is disgusting.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 20, 2011)

MD pit back in the day would put this one to shame. now it's getting all gayed up, especially when aries posts.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> MD pit back in the day would put this one to shame. now it's getting all gayed up, especially when aries posts.



Thanks for the walk down memory lane cock face


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Thanks for the walk down memory lane cock face



i know it's hard for a geriatric fuck such as yourself to remember anything, so i figured a reminder would be my good deed for the day. no need to thank me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> The word is _S-H-U-T-E ......._ fuck what an illiterate baboon!




*chute*

  [shoot]  noun, verb, chut·ed, chut·ing.  
???noun 1. an inclined channel, as a trough, tube, or shaft, for conveying water, grain, coal, etc., to a lower level. 

2. a waterfall or steep descent, as in a river. 

3. a water slide, as at an amusement park.



let me guess, there are training wheels on your wheelchair aren't there?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 20, 2011)

shut the fuck up, you bleeding vaginas. "oh the pit guys hurt my butt, bigbenj made us all swallow his load" etc etc. this section was soft as fuck until we brought a little somethin somethin to it. if you want to cry, first read the disclaimer, then run your bitch ass up to open discussion.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 20, 2011)

I left MD to get away from the faggots, looks like they came here.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm from the M.D. Pit.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 20, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> shut the fuck up, you bleeding vaginas. "oh the pit guys hurt my butt, bigbenj made us all swallow his load" etc etc. this section was soft as fuck until we brought a little somethin somethin to it. if you want to cry, first read the disclaimer, then run your bitch ass up to open discussion.


Have you ever lost a game of tummy sticks?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 20, 2011)

all day, every god damn mother fucking day

you wanna play? you want my cock?


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 20, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I???m a faggot from the M.D. Pit.



????????????yeah, i know?????????.


----------



## bmw (Jul 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> The M.D. crowd is a bunch of washed up pussies.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 20, 2011)

bmw said:


>



take down this photo, cause Nohweliian will wanna fuck his earhole???..


----------



## bmw (Jul 20, 2011)

oh I hit that shit already ngr.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> (snip) up to *open discussion.*



For the love of Pete.



That's it. Henceforth I shall call the pit, _the pot._

It's Open _Chat._ I'm totally butt hurt now.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Saw additional pics of this guy online somewhere. He eventually went further and had those ridges or bumps inserted sub-dermally across his forehead. 

azza, you should do that. It would be a good look for you. 

Definitely would be an improvement, you know?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 21, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I left MD to get away from the faggots, looks like they came here.



i think all should know that azza here is a registered sex offender and child molester. steer clear or you might wake up naked in a bath tub next to a tri-pod mounted camera and numerous empty bottles of pinot grigio.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)

Azza actually likes older men just as much


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 21, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> shut the fuck up, you bleeding vaginas. "oh the pit guys hurt my butt, bigbenj made us all swallow his load" etc etc. this section was soft as fuck until we brought a little somethin somethin to it. if you want to cry, first read the disclaimer, then run your bitch ass up to open discussion.



bigbenvajj running his cum dumpster again


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 21, 2011)

ouch, that stings...


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 21, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Azza actually likes older men just as much



nah just pigfuckers, what ever happened to PigIron? he was a pig fucka


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 21, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i think all should know that azza here is a registered sex offender and child molester. steer clear or you might wake up naked in a bath tub next to a tri-pod mounted camera and numerous empty bottles of pinot grigio.



Your the snitch at the LAPD, and how did you know about the Pinot Grigio?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)

Check your PMs fuckface.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 21, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> MD pit back in the day would put this one to shame. now it's getting all gayed up, especially when aries posts.


Hi-five, bro! You so totally owned me. Ethnic touch-hole...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks aries to bulshit apie


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hi-five, bro! You so totally owned me. Ethnic touch-hole...



if i wasn't slightly drunk right now, i'd say something witty about you, a trailer park, a 1982 bronco, or your mom with rollers in her hair and a tattered robe with a marlboro red dangling from her mouth while 7 other children dangle from said tattered robe screaming for their multiple fathers.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 21, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> if i wasn't slightly drunk right now, i'd say something witty about you, a trailer park, a 1982 bronco, or your mom with rollers in her hair and a tattered robe with a marlboro red dangling from her mouth while 7 other children dangle from said tattered robe screaming for their multiple fathers.


All true. Now, for my pizza toppings...


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 21, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> thanks aries to bulshit apie


rofl


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> These are the toys of which I speak,
> 
> Aries1
> noheawaiian
> ...



bluecountry ventured into the pit once and reported every post like a window licker
killermonkey no, 
stackndeca is not sure about that captn'stabbin cunt,
 gentleman was banned for obvious reasons...


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Stackndeca and Captn'Stabbin are both homos so fuck what they say anyhow...


----------



## minimal (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 22, 2011)

Quit bitching about the cats from M.D. Fuckin faggot ass pussies need to stop being internet tough guys and quit being cunts


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2011)

I swear to Guido jesus I'm gonna lay pipe in the whole MD pit crews sweet sweet sphincter meat.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol @ your non-virgin candy apple ass getting any where near my sweet cock. You can beg all you want for it, but you'll never get it. You fuckin teapot faggot fuck beastiality tranny fairy motherfucker. I hope you rot forever in the deepest confines of hell where you're forever gaped wider and wider by a demon with the front-taper of azza, the tits of KOS, the face of bigbenj, and the cock of a whale. I hope your ass hole burns with a thousand STD's and you are blamed for 9/11 and put in some flea ridden hell hole prison cell, waiting for your next ass raping by a large inmate who cries after violently turning your ass into raw meat about how he misses his wife, and how he'll nevermake it out of prison free of the AIDS he's contracted after assaulting your sweet fat ass with his meat stick...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Lol @ your non-virgin candy apple ass getting any where near my sweet cock. You can beg all you want for it, but you'll never get it. You fuckin teapot faggot fuck beastiality tranny fairy motherfucker. I hope you rot forever in the deepest confines of hell where you're forever gaped wider and wider by a demon with the front-taper of azza, the tits of KOS, the face of bigbenj, and the cock of a whale. I hope your ass hole burns with a thousand STD's and you are blamed for 9/11 and put in some flea ridden hell hole prison cell, waiting for your next ass raping by a large inmate who cries after violently turning your ass into raw meat about how he misses his wife, and how he'll nevermake it out of prison free of the AIDS he's contracted after assaulting your sweet fat ass with his meat stick...








The orgasm I had at the end of this


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2011)

that's a decent load I guess. I'll bet killermonkey had a time sopping all that up with  biscuit.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Lol @ your non-virgin candy apple ass getting any where near my sweet cock. You can beg all you want for it, but you'll never get it. You fuckin teapot faggot fuck beastiality tranny fairy motherfucker. I hope you rot forever in the deepest confines of hell where you're forever gaped wider and wider by a demon with the front-taper of azza, the tits of KOS, the face of bigbenj, and the cock of a whale. I hope your ass hole burns with a thousand STD's and you are blamed for 9/11 and put in some flea ridden hell hole prison cell, waiting for your next ass raping by a large inmate who cries after violently turning your ass into raw meat about how he misses his wife, and how he'll nevermake it out of prison free of the AIDS he's contracted after assaulting your sweet fat ass with his meat stick...



Such a a big post for such a small man. Killermonkey holding back the cockmeat sandwich from you?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 23, 2011)

Noheawaiian sure curses alot, kinda reminds of the little kids on the playground who are just learning these very bad words. I think the front taper is draining all the smarts from his head.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Noheawaiian sure curses alot, I think the front taper is draining all the smarts from his head.


 

What smarts? What front taper?


LMAO @ YOU!


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> What smarts? What front taper?
> 
> 
> LMAO @ YOU!



Just shut the fuck up already. Seriously.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> just shut the fuck up already. Seriously.


 
mmmake me!!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Noheawaiian sure curses alot, kinda reminds of the little kids on the playground who are just learning these very bad words. I think the front taper is draining all the smarts from his head.



I curse alot when im drunk. But i curse alot when i'm sober, too. And i'm most likely far more educated than yourself, so why don't you do your parents a favor and hurl your pathetic self off of a very high object.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

bunch of one-trick ponies and horse fuckers IMO. Shit get's old pretty quick


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 24, 2011)

There's a lot of talk about MD pit making anything goes seem tame but I haven't really seen this amazing offensiveness. I'm waiting for the big guns to start blazing. Reminds me of genitalman's talk of saving his A-game.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

there just isn't any depth to their trolling. It's oh so amateurish


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 24, 2011)

the pig face pic thing was pretty funny, especially after the owner of that hideous mug came to claim his prize. Everything else is meh.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 24, 2011)

Agreed pretty bush league.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 24, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> the pig face pic thing was pretty funny, especially after the owner of that hideous mug came to claim his prize. Everything else is meh.



Go fuck yourself monkey face, baboon ass gaped ass rim licker??????.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Go fuck yourself monkey face, baboon ass gaped ass rim licker??????.



thats just a random string of expletives with no real humour value. You've got to step up son


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> thats just a random string of expletives with no real humour value. You've got to step up son



Ok DAD, SUCK MY DICK and tell mom i said hi??????????????????.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Ok DAD, SUCK MY DICK and tell mom i said hi??????????????????.



you realise Im an unregistered proctologist. . . does that matter to you?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 24, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Ok DAD, SUCK MY DICK and tell mom i said hi??????????????????.



Ya just didnt bring your A game. Rambling bullshit doesnt fly here.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ya just didnt bring your A game. Rambling bullshit doesnt fly here.



Yet you continue to do so anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ya just didnt bring your A game. Rambling bullshit doesnt fly here.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/138305-pit-vs-anything-goes.html


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 24, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Yet you continue to do so anyway.



Great post COCK FACE!! Another home run!! Your mother should have flushed.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Great post COCK FACE!! Another home run!! Your mother should have flushed.



you seem to have some sick obsession with shit and toilets. you ok?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 24, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Ok DAD, SUCK MY DICK and tell mom i said hi??????????????????.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> thats just a random string of expletives with no real humour value. You've got to step up son



This is what I'm sayin......


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 25, 2011)

boring thread is boring. Let's complain about out work situations instead...


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is what I'm sayin......


Your dumbass could have never strung these words together in a legible manner.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you realise Im an unregistered proctologist. . . does that matter to you?



Are you free on Friday? I have this sore spot and a rash...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Your dumbass could have never strung these words together in a legible manner.



Sorry Blowboy, Let me put this in M.D. pit terms for ya......



Your a ass gaped little cunt fart that I will shread with my front taper, I will rip off your head and shit down your neck you good for nothing piece of colon discharge.  Your Mother should have had post pardom depression and suffocated your scrawney little ass before your first birthday. But she didn't and here you are graceing us with your wit.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sorry Blowboy, Let me put this in M.D. pit terms for ya......
> 
> 
> 
> Your a ass gaped little cunt fart (snip)


 
Actually that should be You're or You are .... ok buddy, understand?

But no real biggie, just trying to get my post count up.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Actually that should be You're or You are .... ok buddy, understand?
> 
> But no real biggie, just trying to get my post count up.



But the rest of it was O-K?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> But the rest of it was O-K?


 
Not bad, especially for you. Argubly one of your better post. Quite a rarity.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Not bad, especially for you. Argubly one of your better post. Quite a rarity.



But I did get you one post closer to 700 with my question.


Win..win baby.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Actually that should be You're or You are .... ok buddy, understand?
> 
> But no real biggie, just trying to get my post count up.





Gentleman said:


> Not bad, especially for you.* Argubly* one of your better post. Quite a rarity.



......


----------

